# 90% of my missed putts go right



## iku (Jul 20, 2011)

That surely can't be normal?

I recently had a putter fitting with Sam Putting Lab and my statistics were quite good. My average putting per round is 34.7 which I consider quite good for my level of golf.

But almost all the putts I miss are going right of the hole.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 20, 2011)

Aim futher left   




Sorry


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds like you need a V-Easy


----------



## danbaylis (Jul 20, 2011)

How long is your putting swing? I personally found my putting got a lot better after a putting lesson with my old pro. All he said was swing 2/3 back and swing 1/3 forward. I try to focus on keeping the putter head within my stance, I found it stopped me getting the putter head offline.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## iku (Jul 20, 2011)

How long is your putting swing? I personally found my putting got a lot better after a putting lesson with my old pro. All he said was swing 2/3 back and swing 1/3 forward. I try to focus on keeping the putter head within my stance, I found it stopped me getting the putter head offline.

Cheers
Dan
		
Click to expand...

According to the pro my follow thru was too short so now I'm focusing on not cutting it short but I would imagine it's more than half the back swing.

It was worse before and it was due to looking at the hole before completing the swing.


----------



## danbaylis (Jul 20, 2011)

I know what you mean, I use to "quit" on my putting, I just focus on following thru (excuse the pun). It has helped me massively. The other thing I do on putting is on short putts, I make my swing shorter, again to make sure I don't go offline. I use to over-swing massively which meant I was never on a flat/square swing plane.

Also have you checked the lenght of your putter too? I had my one cut down from 35" to 33.75", it really helped me get over the ball and kept the putter on the floor and not toe up. The other tip I was told about putting was focusing on keeping the triangle.

Golf is a nightmare, people tell you not to overthink but then they say make sure you do x,y,z. Putting is about feel in my opinion and practice makes perfect.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds like you need a V-Easy 

Click to expand...



Where's a mod when you need one??

Clearly a sales plug!


Chris


----------



## Tiger (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds like you need a V-Easy 

Click to expand...



Where's a mod when you need one??

Clearly a sales plug!


Chris
		
Click to expand...

Aztecs is on commission. A mars bar for every ten sales he generates


----------



## Ethan (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe a heel shafted putter with more toe flow (i.e. weighted in the toe) would help close the putter during the stroke.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 20, 2011)

It's fitted, yes? Therefore you can forget changing it, unless they were totally incompetent and sold you the wrong type of putter.

When I had my fitting, we (the pro really ) discovered that left to my own devices, I'd hit every putt left. Lined up straight to me *looks like* I'm going to hit it right.

It still feels the same 2 years down the line. Sadly.  

It's no surprise to me, even with all this knowledge, the ones I miss (and they can be under 5') are because I think I'm aiming right and close the face to steer the ball.

Maybe you have the same problem in reverse?

Only a thought.....


----------



## bobmac (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe you have the same problem in reverse?
		
Click to expand...

You mean he hits it backwards? 




			Sounds like you need a V-Easy
		
Click to expand...

What a great idea  




			I would imagine it's more than half the back swing.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean your followthrough is shorter than your backswing?

As far as missing it right....it may be you need to change the way you grip it or your arms are swinging away from your body through the swing
Hard to tell without seeing you putt


----------



## BunkerBoy31 (Jul 20, 2011)

Grab yourself a YES putting rail... After using that for a few hours your putts with start and stay on line.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 20, 2011)

Grab yourself a YES putting rail... After using that for a few hours your putts with start and stay on line.
		
Click to expand...

That's true. Won't stop you misreading it though.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 21, 2011)

Experiment by standing open to your putts, I started doing this and my putting is a hell of a lot better at the moment. When I stand square (like text book) I push and pull putts more.

Worth a try.


----------



## iku (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you mean your followthrough is shorter than your backswing?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is. Not much but shorter. Is that wrong?


----------



## 0 (Jul 21, 2011)

if everything else is ok then sounds simply like ball position, the ball should be slightly left of centre at address, your putter will be at centre- try that and report back


----------



## Piece (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you mean your followthrough is shorter than your backswing?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is. Not much but shorter. Is that wrong?
		
Click to expand...

That would indicate you are decelerating through the ball. Not wanted! Follow through should be longer than backstroke really.


----------

